# Snapper Tournament



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

I am not heading this tournament up just fishing, and wanted to pass the information along to other fisherman.

One Day Snapper Tournament

Where: Mary Walker Marina Gauiter,MS

When: Saturday, October 27, 2007

Mandatory Captains Meeting 6 till 7 P.M. Friday, Oct.26, 2007

Scales close at 5 P.M. Saturday Oct. 27,2007

Entry Fee is $100 up to 4 anglers and $25 for each additional angler.

Must enter before tournament starts at 7 P.M. Friday evening

Based on 40 boat entry, pay-outs will be:

1st Place Largest Snapper $2000

2nd Place next Largest Snapper $1000

3rd Place most lbs. per limit $500

Dinner provided for fisherman Saturday Night

Tournament rules and entry forms will be available on Friday, Oct. 19 at the Mary Walker Marina Store


----------

